# lumo's inventory



## lumo

Took inventory and pics after I decided to let some gear go for sale...figured I'd share...sorry in advance for the not so great pics.

Hiromoto


----------



## ramenlegend

That hiromoto suji looks really nice, I hope I can track one down some day!


----------



## lumo

Munetoshi, Itinomonn, YoshikaneView attachment 37058
View attachment 37057
View attachment 37059
View attachment 37060
View attachment 37058
View attachment 37057
View attachment 37059
View attachment 37060
View attachment 37058
View attachment 37057
View attachment 37059
View attachment 37060
View attachment 37058
View attachment 37057
View attachment 37059
View attachment 37060


----------



## lumo

I got really lucky on that suji and 300 wagyuto, suji was from a member here.


----------



## lumo

Heiji, Kochi, Jin, MAs, Doi, misc...


----------



## lumo

Konosuke


----------



## lumo

Kato


----------



## labor of love

what is that first yoshikane gyuto to the left?


----------



## lumo

labor of love said:


> what is that first yoshikane gyuto to the left?



All the way on the left...that one is a Toshihirosaku


----------



## Badgertooth

Amazing Luis


----------



## YG420

Very nice collection!


----------



## TheCaptain

No, awesome collection!


----------



## lumo

Toyama


----------



## lumo

Shigefusa


----------



## milkbaby

Nice! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Anton

Wow
I think you just broke this whole thing

Respect


----------



## cheflivengood

lol where do you keep all this stuff


----------



## StonedEdge

Damn


----------



## lumo

Harner, Haburn, Rader, Tristone, Dalman, Carter, Ealy, Mario, Marko, Ealy...


----------



## milkbaby

OK now the good stuff...


----------



## Anton

@lumo now we need some better pics 
No pressure


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Damn ... just ... Damn! Simply amazing stuff there ...


----------



## Mute-on

Got any stones to go with those bits of steel and iron?


----------



## Badgertooth

I will be physically sick if the stones match the knives.


----------



## TheCaptain

Ummm...no? I need mre excitement in my life.


----------



## valgard

Dang Luis you wanna break the internet?


----------



## Marek07

valgard said:


> Dang Luis you wanna break the internet?


Sure hope it's the internet that's broken. 'cos if it ain't, my eyesight needs repair.


----------



## Anton

Badgertooth said:


> I will be physically sick if the stones match the knives.



Frankly, is that possible?


----------



## Mute-on

Anton said:


> Frankly, is that possible?



At this point, and after seeing that collection, I'd believe anything


----------



## connie

great knife!


----------



## connie

are this knife use for the kitchen? or only for collection?


----------



## connie

Mute-on said:


> Got any stones to go with those bits of steel and iron?



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## connie

lumo said:


> Munetoshi, Itinomonn, YoshikaneView attachment 37058
> View attachment 37057
> View attachment 37059
> View attachment 37060
> View attachment 37058
> View attachment 37057
> View attachment 37059
> View attachment 37060
> View attachment 37058
> View attachment 37057
> View attachment 37059
> View attachment 37060
> View attachment 37058
> View attachment 37057
> View attachment 37059
> View attachment 37060



Are the handle and the balde firm enough?


----------



## Jacob_x

Ooooeeeee lumo you're not playing around... Super nice dude


----------



## Mucho Bocho

All time High. So humbling. [emoji120]


----------



## lumo

Anton said:


> @lumo now we need some better pics
> No pressure


I know...no more pics until I up my game


----------



## Factotum

So what's your total piece count? I'd really love to see a photo of all of them laid out together... Maybe do it on your driveway and take it from the roof??


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Best just get a drone - take pic's with the knive beautifully laid out in your back yard that way the neighbors don't freak out! = ;-)



Factotum said:


> So what's your total piece count? I'd really love to see a photo of all of them laid out together... Maybe do it on your driveway and take it from the roof??



Oh and thank you so much for making me feel that I'm 'perfectly fine' with my tiny little group ... now I can definitely justify more ... always good to have enablers in the group


----------



## Brian Weekley

My sense of guilt over my collection just evaporated.


----------



## Geigs

hmm. Must. Control. Jealousy.


----------



## Michi

Geigs said:


> hmm. Must. Control. Jealousy.


Very character-building thread, this is…


----------



## kayman67

Brian Weekley said:


> My sense of guilt over my collection just evaporated.


This!!! 
I feels I have no knives at all.


----------

